# Want to ride but think I’m too big.



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

I want to get into riding. I’m 6’4” and 350 lbs down from 390. I loved riding bikes as a kid and want to again for exercise and a hobby. I’ve looked online tons for what might be a good bike, but still have no real clue. I don’t think suspension will work for me not strong enough maybe. Every search says a mongoose dolomite but it’s too small for me. My legs aren’t long I only wear a 32 length pant. So short legs long torso. I like the fat bikes they look sturdy. I live about an hour from Boone NC and have some really nice trails around my house I would like to get out and see them. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

https://obviouslyfat.com/mobility-aids/best-bikes-for-big-guys/



If you want to lose weight you have to cut calories. You may want to look into myfitnesspal app.


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

You're not too big to find a bike that will work for you, but it will need to be a sturdy one. A hardtail with a very solid fork is probably a good start, maybe one of the "progressive" hardtails like the Kona Honzo. Depending on how you fast want to go you may also need an extra strong wheelset.


----------



## Hdeguzman215 (Aug 26, 2021)

Just keep riding what you have and with the correct diet, soon you will not only be lighter but also feel better. 
happy trails!


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Not at all. Most bikes are way stonger than one would think. As previous post said I'd go with hardtail and a front fork. I don't have any experience with fat tire bikes. I think key is get on something thats comfortable and start out on trails that aren't too hard/discouraging. And remember if you're just getting started what may seem hard and suck at first will get easier and more enjoyable with each ride.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Absolutely go for it!!! Don't let anyone discourage you from getting on a bike. Lots of heavy duty bike options out there.


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

I agree it will need to be a sturdy bike. I know a entry level bike is probably gonna have a cheap set of wheels on it. How much does a set of wheels that will support me cost ballpark.


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

I live on a 2 mile gravel/dirt road that’s where I’ll start for sure. Then there is some easier trails within 15 Minutes of me that are well maintained and groomed.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

The article you shared has lower end budget bikes. That said, a definition of lower end budget will be personal. What’s your price range?

In 2017 I wrote this blog post https://gdharries.com/journal/ideal-big-guy-mountain-bike that may interest you. Here’s another one https://gdharries.com/journal/review-norco-torrent.

Times have changed with price and availability, but I maintain a proper big person bike has these features:

A beefy yet still reasonably lightweight aluminum hardtail frame.
A sturdy yet plush suspension fork with wide stanchions and thru-axles.
Wide rims with fat plus-size tires. Something in the 2.8" or 3" wide range to support and spread out the weight.
Tough, but still well-priced and plenty light cockpit components. A good example is Race Face's line of Chester components for stem, cranks, handlebar, seatpost and pedals.
Your pick of Shimano or SRAM mid-level drivetrain and braking bits.
Geof


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

dt5656 said:


> I want to get into riding. I’m 6’4” and 350 lbs down from 390. I loved riding bikes as a kid and want to again for exercise and a hobby. I’ve looked online tons for what might be a good bike, but still have no real clue. I don’t think suspension will work for me not strong enough maybe. Every search says a mongoose dolomite but it’s too small for me. My legs aren’t long I only wear a 32 length pant. So short legs long torso. I like the fat bikes they look sturdy. I live about an hour from Boone NC and have some really nice trails around my house I would like to get out and see them. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> thanks


My man get out there! Years ago i was in the same boat as you! Don't be afraid the MTB community is a great group of people! Find a good quality shop and see what they have to offer. Im a clyde and crush the things i do!! 
Feel free to message me and i will gladly help you in your search and figuring it out. 
~Mongo


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

dt5656 said:


> I want to get into riding. I’m 6’4” and 350 lbs down from 390. I loved riding bikes as a kid and want to again for exercise and a hobby. I’ve looked online tons for what might be a good bike, but still have no real clue. I don’t think suspension will work for me not strong enough maybe. Every search says a mongoose dolomite but it’s too small for me. My legs aren’t long I only wear a 32 length pant. So short legs long torso. I like the fat bikes they look sturdy. I live about an hour from Boone NC and have some really nice trails around my house I would like to get out and see them. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> thanks


What direction from Boone? I could potentially put you on one of my old bikes at least for starting. I'm North Asheville.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Sego said:


> https://obviouslyfat.com/mobility-aids/best-bikes-for-big-guys/
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to lose weight you have to cut calories. You may want to look into myfitnesspal app.




I don't think cutting calories is the answer. Its cutting sugar and carbs. Cutting calories only works for the short term. Plus never go low/no fat foods......too much sugar. Best way to lose weight is to tap into your fat reserves. But if you eat too much carbs and sugar. It wont happen so easily. Cuz your body has too much carbs for fuel, so it doesnt use your fat reserves. Deprive eating carbs. Eat whole foods. I eat meat and veggies. Guaranty to lose weight and get healthy.


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m in Lincolnton about half way between Charlotte and Hickory.


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

gocat said:


> I don't think cutting calories is the answer. Its cutting sugar and carbs. Cutting calories only works for the short term. Plus never go low/no fat foods......too much sugar. Best way to lose weight is to tap into your fat reserves. But if you eat too much carbs and sugar. It wont happen so easily. Cuz your body has too much carbs for fuel, so it doesnt use your fat reserves. Deprive eating carbs. Eat whole foods. I eat meat and veggies. Guaranty to lose weight and get healthy.








The Twinkie Diet - Concierge Medicine MD


A professor from Kansas State University, demonstrated that he could lose 27 pounds in 10 weeks by eating a high-sugar, high-fat, low calorie diet.




conciergemedicinemd.com





cutting calories is not short term.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

As some one that's been struggling to loose weight, especially since the pandemic...

The idea of cutting calories to loose weight... just a reminder that second law of thermodynamics does not account for endocrine system (homeostasis). 

My doctor once told me that loosing weight was harder than quitting drugs... He explained no one needs drugs to live, but we all do need food, which is everywhere and pushed so hard onto us. The most profitable foods are the most unhealthy. Here in the US we are bombarded by food ads equating happiness with food.


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

NoCanSurf said:


> As some one that's been struggling to loose weight, especially since the pandemic...
> 
> The idea of cutting calories to loose weight... just a reminder that second law of thermodynamics does not account for endocrine system (homeostasis).
> 
> My doctor once told me that loosing weight was harder than quitting drugs... He explained no one needs drugs to live, but we all do need food, which is everywhere and pushed so hard onto us. The most profitable foods are the most unhealthy. Here in the US we are bombarded by food ads equating happiness with food.


That is very true that is where the term food addicts come from. But it is not impossible to lose weight. I think it is comical that people have used the Pandemic as a excuse for weight gain. Five years ago I weighed 295 lbs. I took personal accountability and started to macro and keep track of what I was eating.

Before the pandemic I weighed 195 lbs and was in a size 34” waist size. I started to weight train and stayed my current weight but in a 32” waist size pants. My wife has pcos which it makes it harder for her to loose weight. But she also has lost weight during the pandemic. She has went down two dress sizes in the last two years.


----------



## Xrunner1987 (Nov 10, 2021)

CroMo/Steel hardtail enduro frame might do it, such as Marin EL ROY. Steel is stronger than aluminum if I recall correctly.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd look for a used Surly Long Haul Trucker, Troll, Karate Monkey or Ogre. Even a Krampus, but (at least some of) the complete LHT and Troll models came with 36 spoke wheels, and were designed for loads up around 350 lbs. The LHT is basically an 80s MTB, so you can run them with flat bars as an MTB.

Both LHT and Troll are discontinued and new Surly bikes are all but impossible to find at dealers right now, though. I'd look on the Facebook Salsa and Surly Trader and Surly Bicycle Trader groups, as well as on Craigslist.

Basically any cromolly steel touring bike or mountain bike would do. Look for Surly, Kona Sutra/Unit & Unit X, Trek 520, Fuji Touring etc. You could set most of those up like an MTB as well, if you're set on a mountain bike. Look for a steel frame, wheels with 36 spokes and rigid forks.

You can always buy a cheaper second hand bike, and ride it for fitness while eating better. Ride that thing like you stole it and work out where you like to ride (trails, gravel roads, bike paths, roads etc). Do research on sites like this, while you gain riding experience and narrow down what bike you want to ride in the future. By the time you've been through all that, there may be new bikes available in stores again.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

PDKL45 said:


> I'd look for a used Surly Long Haul Trucker, Troll, Karate Monkey or Ogre. Even a Krampus, but the complete LHT and Troll models came with 36 spoke wheels, and were designed for loads up around 350 lbs. The LHT is basically an 80s MTB, so you can run them with flat bars as an MTB.
> 
> Both LHT and Troll are discontinued and new Surly bikes are all but impossible to find at dealers right now, though. I'd look on the Facebook Salsa and Surly Trader and Surly Bicycle Trader groups, as well as on Craigslist.


The LHT may be discontinued, but the Disc Trucker is available (well, as available as any new bike is these days), and with the upgrade to thru-axles and updated geometry is probably better suited to big folk than the original. I have an LHT I bought new years ago as a commute bike and general purpose road ride. It occasionally sees some dirt, but I don't do any serious off-roading on it. A solid choice for an all-around bike.


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

I was your size when I started, I got a Specialized Fuse Expert 29, and it worked great for me at 350. Just don't go high flying off any big jumps, but I did some 2-3ft Drops just fine on it. I am getting ready to order my first FS bike now as well... Honestly though, don't cheap out on a bike for a big rider. The Beefier ones cost more, and parts that can withstand our force cost more, so buy one and cry once . The most important thing is to get out there and ride whatever you get.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

You need to contact the manufacturers of the bikes to see if you are in the weight range as designed. Just because others got away with something, does not mean it will be safe. Do you really want to be coasting down hill at 20 mph, hit a pot hole and the frame cracks? When it comes to safety issues, I don't rely on poling web sites to see what Billy Bob thinks. 

When I purchased my EPIC, I weighed 198. The bike shop manager told me I was at the upper limit for the bike. The front and rear shocks had to have full pressure. It does not matter that Clyde weighs 250 on his EPIC and has no problems. Clyde just likes to think he knows everything about bikes because he lubed his chain at one time.


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

dt5656 said:


> I want to get into riding. I’m 6’4” and 350 lbs down from 390. I loved riding bikes as a kid and want to again for exercise and a hobby. I’ve looked online tons for what might be a good bike, but still have no real clue. I don’t think suspension will work for me not strong enough maybe. Every search says a mongoose dolomite but it’s too small for me. My legs aren’t long I only wear a 32 length pant. So short legs long torso. I like the fat bikes they look sturdy. I live about an hour from Boone NC and have some really nice trails around my house I would like to get out and see them. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> thanks


I've ridden trails in North Wilkesboro, and I think I rode in Boone too.

But my contribution to the thread is the same as others, get out there and ride.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I have never had a weight problem but I have nothing but admiration for people who make the lifestyle changes necessary to get healthier. If I lived near you, I would love to ride with you at whatever pace you wanted.

Please, please, please take your time and go at a pace and on trails that are comfortable for you. Mountain biking should be fun not discouraging. Other riders will pass you and make riding look so easy. Take your time, don't be hard on yourself, have fun, and you will be one of those riders someday, too.


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

Reminder I don’t have a bike I’m looking for one. I follow the whole 30 diet. I consistently loose 1-2 lbs a month just looking to move that number foreword with exercise to 4-6 lbs a month. But at roughly 350 lbs I need a bike to do that with. My budget is 1200 maybe a little bit more if it will work.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm a little taller than you but less weight. Still heavy enough too bend rims, and break forks and frames. Jumping at 250lbs is hard on a bike. I went on a 'no sugar' diet over 2 years ago and lost 30lbs in 3 months. Still no sugar and hovering between 225 and 230lbs. Like me, you really need an XXL frame. You're at the upper limits of an XL frame. $1,200. is pretty tight for a new heavy duty mtb. You can install a longer stem on an XL frame, and that will move your handle bars forward and give you more reach (which is what you need being tall). Your best option would be to find a used XXL bike and upgrade it with what ever stronger components it needs. Rims are a weak link. I bought a used (2016) Trek 'Marlin 6' XXL with 29inch wheels for about $600. a few years ago. First jump I hit, both rims bent when I landed. I bought some stronger rims new for about $100. ea. Then put larger rotors on and the tall caliper adapter to help with the braking. I put a wider seat on, beefier forks, and some sturdy wide pedals. Worked great from there on.
If you look for older bikes with 26" rims, you will be able to get a higher quality bike (with older geometry) for a lot less. Once you go to 27.5" or 29" rims, the price jumps. You'll get a newer more modern 27.5" or 29r geometry bike with cheaper / weaker components in your budget.

Here's a pretty solid bike on CL near you. Salsa is a higher end brand. XL frame. It's a few years old at least. I think the price is high for the age. 








mountain bike xl - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


Salsa Timberjack XL size Frame. Shimano Deore. Dropper post. 27.5+ Used once.



charlotte.craigslist.org


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I build wheels for 350-400# riders roughly 10-12 times per year. I've been doing this for 16 years professionally, and a few years on the side before that.

I can't do it cheap ("Light, strong, cheap -- pick two") but I can guarantee they'll hold up for years and years.

Reach me at my site in the link just below.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

dt5656 said:


> I want to get into riding. I’m 6’4” and 350 lbs down from 390. I loved riding bikes as a kid and want to again for exercise and a hobby. I’ve looked online tons for what might be a good bike, but still have no real clue. I don’t think suspension will work for me not strong enough maybe. Every search says a mongoose dolomite but it’s too small for me. My legs aren’t long I only wear a 32 length pant. So short legs long torso. I like the fat bikes they look sturdy. I live about an hour from Boone NC and have some really nice trails around my house I would like to get out and see them. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> thanks


Man, I took a 320# guy on my tandem. 
(oh my poor wheel  )
You are good to go.

Go with a sturdy frame and sturdy wheels. Most of the "budget" fatbikes are pretty well overbuilt. I have a Motobecane Sturgis and it seems to be pretty solid. Not only have I crashed it pretty good, I let a 350# buddy try it. Finding one might be the hard part. Good luck!

-F


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

Might want to consider a custom steel or titanium frame built for your height and weight. 

Thompson built Shaq a 36” titanium bike, and he’s at least your weight if not heavier. 

Steel would be cheaper but obviously heavier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

so would a rigid bike like a fat bike be ok or are they too heavy to really do much on. I’m most realistically for the first six months ride it on rail trails and around the house that don’t have jumps and stuff. I’m not so confident I could do jumps and things anyway. I


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

dt5656 said:


> so would a rigid bike like a fat bike be ok or are they too heavy to really do much on. I’m most realistically for the first six months ride it on rail trails and around the house that don’t have jumps and stuff. I’m not so confident I could do jumps and things anyway. I


People do all kinds of crazy stuff on fatbikes. Plus, it will fit skinnier wheels if you ever want to go a little lighter.
But really, Clydes seldom worry about bike weight. It's like 1/10th of your body weight.

-F


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

That Salsa bike on Craigslist would actually be a good fit for you. It has wider 40mm (1.5") rims and 27.5 x 2.8" plus size tires. The widest I can put on my bike is 2.6" front and 2.4" back. The down side to those wide WTB sti40 rims is they aren't the strongest and tend to get damaged because people run the wider tires at lower pressures. If you run them low, the rims can take a blow. You'd probably run them at a higher pressure which my help, but they are a weak point. All and all, it's a solid bike to start with and ride for years.


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

I can’t say how cool it is to have this forum for what is in my opinion, normal sized people. For reference, I’m the shortest at 6’7” and my brothers at 6’8” and 6’10”. I’m blessed in that my parents had me play sports nonstop and year round and that active lifestyle stuck with me through the years for the most part (but not my brothers) and now that I got back to riding I’m at 220 or so. When I was a bouncer I was at 260 but had 5% body fat, but now as I’m enjoying the last weeks of my 40s, I can no longer eat what I want and when I want as my metabolism is on it’s last legs between kids and career.

In any event, I‘m not trying to gloat or any of that (I may be relatively lean, but I’ve spent more time on the table than I’d like to remember and can’t do many things based on injuries), I want to encourage you just like others. You are a moose- and believe me when I say that’s a compliment- and continuing to dump weight will be stupid easy once you get a bike.

One of the startups I worked for a number of years ago had me working pretty absurd hours and I still ate like a garbage truck and my wife started to get scared I was going to gain a lot weight. I started riding my bike to work and when she put me on 2% milk and sugar free this and that, I promptly lost 15-20 lbs.

My point is, my wife (who used to do fitness competitions, so well versed in diet) has determined the ONLY thing that works to keep me trim is mountain biking. A stationary bike, treadmill (can’t really do this due to bad knees and such), elliptical, rowing machine, or whatever just plain don’t work. The only thing that does the job is riding a real deal bicycle.

So I hope none of this sounds obnoxious, but instead encourages you as you are trying to get rolling. Forgive me as I have nothing productive from a technical perspective (other than to agree with other fellow normal sized people who have responded here), but just know that you are going the right direction. My opinion would be to find an old school tank of a bike like others have said. If you break it, who cares, you can get another. Go Dory style and just keep pedaling. Best of luck!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

350 is a ton of weight.

when you ride, its fun! but it also hurts. sore butt. legs hands back etc. 

seat bends in the rails. rims bend, there is no end to the maintenance.

if your mechanically apt then you can keep up yourself. otherwise plan to spend money at the lbs. 

riding will up your metabolism, but you may find your body wants to keep your glucose levels up by craving those types of foods.

best to understand that fat loss occurs at certain heart rates. just walking may be all you need. 

best to drove 70lbs first.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I started 18 months ago on a 2019 Specialized Fuse 27.5+ at almost 250. 

I’m inching toward 200 now, with a goal of 180 (5’9”). 

I guess I’m just repeating what others have said—watch what you eat and get out and ride! It’s fun! I’m 53 years old and every morning I feel like a kid at Christmas just waiting for the sun to come up so I can go ride. Shoot, lots of time I don’t even wait for the sun to come up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterinthewoods (Jul 13, 2021)

dt5656 said:


> so would a rigid bike like a fat bike be ok or are they too heavy to really do much on. I’m most realistically for the first six months ride it on rail trails and around the house that don’t have jumps and stuff. I’m not so confident I could do jumps and things anyway. I


A fat bike would be fine for you. I ride a fat bike about half the time and I do plenty of stupid things with it. I know a number of little guys that ride fat bikes all the time and do things that 75% of people of the trails are entirely incapable of. It's probably not necessary, but doable. Fat bike frames are constructed about the same as most other non-racing hardtails.

I think you highlighted your needs with your "realistic" statement. Honestly, you just need a bike right now. I think a lot of people on here tend to forget that not every person who seeks advice is going to start hammering jumps or tech trails immediately. Diamondback, Fuji, and Cannondale all have pretty decent priced hardtails that have 300+ pound weight limits.

Contrary to what has been said earlier in this thread, the chances of you just riding along on the road or rail trail and having the frame snap is very small. Most likely, if anything fails, it's going to be some of the components, especially the wheels, but they're most likely just going to bend, not explode into a thousand pieces. You're also likely to experience some wheel flex once you start riding and cornering a bit faster but you can likely keep that in control. 

Plus, in six months you're only going to weigh 320 or less, then plenty more options are available. If you decide you're ready to move up in bikes next year, as long as you don't beat the crap out of you're new bike, you'll be able to sell it right at the beginning of the bike season for a couple hundred less than you bought it for.


----------



## dt5656 (Nov 19, 2021)

monsterinthewoods said:


> A fat bike would be fine for you. I ride a fat bike about half the time and I do plenty of stupid things with it. I know a number of little guys that ride fat bikes all the time and do things that 75% of people of the trails are entirely incapable of. It's probably not necessary, but doable. Fat bike frames are constructed about the same as most other non-racing hardtails.
> 
> I think you highlighted your needs with your "realistic" statement. Honestly, you just need a bike right now. I think a lot of people on here tend to forget that not every person who seeks advice is going to start hammering jumps or tech trails immediately. Diamondback, Fuji, and Cannondale all have pretty decent priced hardtails that have 300+ pound weight limits.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Get a hard tail and you will be fine. Read this sub forum for the last 1-3 pages and you will see several other posts of ppl same size with info on hard tails. If you can get down ton350 or under you can find a full suspension that will work.

As far as weight loss:
1) go to your Dr and get a full blood panel! You could easily be diabetic or pre diabetic and not know!
2) Have Dr do testosterone levels as well. It is not usually a part of full blood panels.
3) drop all sugar and carbs. Start intermittent fasting (I do 16/8 - I skip breakfast and eat between hours of 12-8 or 11-7). This alone with moderate activity will shed pounds. Walk 3-5 miles a day doing this and the pounds will fly off. Eat protein and veggies - if you eat carbs stay under 40-50g a day at MOST.

But the most important is see a Dr - make sure there isn’t something else going on that will keep you from losing weight.

Look into DDPY yoga. They have a FB groupwith literally thousands of success stories of ppl bigger than you losing hundreds of pounds! I started it and LOVE it. Flexibility with functional strength is what I’m after - no more pounding weights tearing my body up!

Good luck! You can donthis


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

gocat said:


> I don't think cutting calories is the answer. Its cutting sugar and carbs. Cutting calories only works for the short term. Plus never go low/no fat foods......too much sugar. Best way to lose weight is to tap into your fat reserves. But if you eat too much carbs and sugar. It wont happen so easily. Cuz your body has too much carbs for fuel, so it doesnt use your fat reserves. Deprive eating carbs. Eat whole foods. I eat meat and veggies. Guaranty to lose weight and get healthy.


"Eat whole foods" or as I call it, "real food." Amazing all the diets out there, and if you simply follow the "eat whole foods" plan and do a little exercise, that's all you need.

The sad thing is a lot of people don't even know what real food is ... I always tell people, when you're at the grocery store, don't buy anything in the aisles, stay along the outside and you'll be good. 

Another tip is eat until you start to feel satisfied, not when you're stuffed.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Definitely our food is way over processed. That’s our biggest problem with our carbs/grains in the US. So processed there is nothing useful left in it!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve been reading this thread because I’m 205, down from 250. There is great advice on this thread. 

I just had to laugh when I saw the ad that popped up when I was scrolling the forum. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaystired36 (Nov 12, 2021)

i started riding back up at 325lbs. just go for it, keep crushing it and there is a great and helpful community here when you have questions.


----------



## FathomDeepClyde (11 mo ago)

Started off around 540, now 440 and still dropping weight. Keep riding and it will melt off of ya.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Losing weight is easy, the hard part is keeping it off, just eat real food, stay away from processed and frozen food and stay away from fast food and do zero sugar and zero bread and you are half way there with the other half being work out whatever that is, walking is good, riding a rigid bicycle whether old or new..... just break a sweat, but eat real food, the aisles of the grocery store on the outer sides except the bread section of course. The other thing is you can lose weight on any diet, keto, paleo, vegan it doesnt matter, just dont eat empty calories but do eat real food. The weight sheds off easy. Also no diet soda, that stuff kills your gut bacteria, also all vegetable oils are very unhealthy which sad to say most places use because it is so cheap.

As for riding, just ride an old rigid bicycle.

You see the key is to change your old habits, one of the ways is to ride any old bicycle.
The key is to get out
The key is physical activity
The key is to log off the computer, put the cell phone down, stay off facebook.

Its hard at first.
Ride around the block on your old bicycle that doesnt change gears right.
Learn how to fix your bicycle, make it so the gears change smooth by watching youtube videos.
Lube the chain
Buy a tool or two, like some allen keys and tire levers
Lose 25lbs and treat yourself buy another tool like a nice air pump or good tires.

Everything is based in the mind
Climbing Mount Everest starts with putting one foot in front of the other.

Pawn shops
Pinkbike
Local online classifieds
A cheap bike should cost you $100-200, personally I wouldnt bother with any bicycle shaped object p.o.s. from Walmart, dont even bother, but do buy a nice 1999 Specialized or Giant or Trek.

You will need a 19" frame or XL
You can always change the handlebar stem and handlebars around for a more comfortable ride.
Then when you ride more you will find whats right for you, I like a cruiser style sitting position.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

matt4x4 said:


> Losing weight is easy, the hard part is keeping it off, just eat real food, stay away from processed and frozen food and stay away from fast food and do zero sugar and zero bread and you are half way there with the other half being work out whatever that is, walking is good, riding a rigid bicycle whether old or new..... just break a sweat, but eat real food, the aisles of the grocery store on the outer sides except the bread section of course. The other thing is you can lose weight on any diet, keto, paleo, vegan it doesnt matter, just dont eat empty calories but do eat real food. The weight sheds off easy. Also no diet soda, that stuff kills your gut bacteria, also all vegetable oils are very unhealthy which sad to say most places use because it is so cheap.
> 
> As for riding, just ride an old rigid bicycle.
> 
> ...


This right here. Only other thing I would add is try IF (intermittent fasting). That coupled with zero sugar/bread (I stay below 40g of carbs or so a day) is amazing. I essentially skip breakfast every day and don’t eat till 11-12. Then I have 8 hours to eat dinner. Past 7-8 I fast till next day (I drink water though). I’m down 60Lbs so far now. 

Transition into it by slowly polishing breakfast out later each day and eating less of it. Can transition to it in a week or 2. With less carbs and sugar - cravings will go away or be much much less. 

Once you start serious IF daily you’ll find you wake up easier, are much more clear headed and sharp and have more pep in your step. Key is get rid of those carbs and sugars. Eat protein and veggies, no need to count calories really until you get down under 250 or so. It’s hard to get fat eating only protein and veggies lol. Can’t turn meat into fat unless you have 0 activity. 😁


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Don't let anyone fool you, losing weight when you are obese is very difficult. You have to burn more calories each day than you take in. It requires a life style change and you need to get used to feeling hungry all of the time. All of the weight loss plans are just gimmicks put together to make a fortune. All of the pills and shakes have nothing in them but fillers. They are all selling hopes and dreams. The all protein diets are BS and unhealthy. That is why your family doctor talks about a balanced diet and lower calories. The reason why these weird diets work is because something happened to make the person want to lose weight. It was because the person got serious about self control. But, without the life style change, 90% of the people gain the weight back as fast as they lost the weight.

Look at the reality shows that have people lose drastic amounts of weight in a short period of time. It is a TV stunt to get people to watch. Almost all of those contestants went back to their original eating and exercise programs and gained more weight than they lost. The same thing happens every January when the new gym memberships and home fitness equipment sales skyrocket. By mid year, Craigslist is full of used equipment and the gym is half empty.

Going back to your original question on what bike to get, go see a bike dealer. Go see someone who has more experience with various size riders and design parameters for each bike. Hopefully, they will communicate with the bike manufacturers to see if your weight falls within specifications. Riding a bike is good exercise, and combined with a low calorie balanced diet will improve your health. But, you will have to keep at it when you get down in weight or you will gain it back.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

bikes make eating less calories than you burn much more sustainable. Eat tiny amounts and sit around or eat healthy proper sized meals and burn em up having fun... trust me the second option is the better one. Gyms just were not for me, mentally tired before I ever got a good work out... it was like watching paint dry while in pain but I can go and go on a bike but doesn't feel like a work out. admit I had it easier than most, no kids and self employed so making this lifestyle change was infinitely easier than normal folks with family and a 9-5 but totally doable. Diets WILL NOT work, just make good healthy food, less calories than your burn your normal day to day and your done. Once it became the norm I never felt like I was missing anything and even had to set my phone to beep warning me I needed to eat on long rides LOL 

some before and after pics...bike rides, no carbs, no sugar water (sports drinks, soda, and juice were killing me!) no garbage. crazy but because I work in the heat outside I was drinking way more calories than I ate.... really shocked me just how horrible sports drinks and juices are (often the same as soda).


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

You nailed it on the no carbs and sugars. Let your body eat it’s own fat for energy is the key. Those things are evil as they are over processed and nutritionally deficient. Nice work sir!


----------

